# I need help with Yahoo! Site Builder



## DumasWalkers (Jul 2, 2005)

OK, I'm no computer geek, but I love the computer!
I have built my own website using Yahoo Site Builder, but I have a problem.
Is there any way to keep my web pages from getting all scred up when I insert a html code? :4-dontkno I want to ad a link to a web ring and when I do it messes up some of the components of the page I put it on. I haven't had trouble figuring out anything else but this has me stressed! :sad: 
Thanks a Lot!!!!!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I think you may get better answers in the building websites section of the computer pro forum. I'll move you there.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Whats the code that you're trying to add, and where are you trying to add it?


----------



## J2Tyco (Jul 22, 2005)

*same problem*

I am also having the same problem

I use Yahoo SIte BUilder to build my pages

see them at

www.arizonaautismsupport.org

The page I am have having trouble with is the Online store page

its not really a "store"

we are part of the amazon.com and future horizons affiliates programs and they give you html codes to post on your site so it links to products.

When I add html to a page it shifts the entire page and it is not fixable within sitebuilder becasue when I am in SITEbuilder there is no room to move the elements in either direction...

Im not sure if anyone can help me, but if you can THNX in advance

Let me know if I can provider further info if you think you can help

here is an example of one of the html codes I am inserting

-----------

<table width=300 border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=4><tr><td colspan=2><font face="Verdana"><b>There's a Boy in Here</b><br><font size="-1">Barron, Judy and Sean</font></font></td></tr><tr valign=top><td width=130><font size="-1" face="Verdana"><a href="http://www.futurehorizons-autism.com/index_detail.asp?aid=157&PRODUCT_ID=There%27s+a+Boy+in+Here&PageNo=1&RowCount=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.futurehorizons-autism.com/prodimgs/pi_37362.4729398148.jpg" border=0 width=120 height=180><br>Purchase now at Future Horizons</a></font></td><td width=170><font size="-1" face="Verdana">A Classic Returns! <p> Follow a boy woth autism and his mother as they chronicle his life from the hidden world. This is the bestseller that was out of publication for a few years - including a new section updating where Sean is today.</font></td></tr></table>

----------


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

It looks like you've gotten your store in better shape. The code you posted is fine, its the layout that you've placed all of these on that needs alittle love. If you can say specific parts of the layout that you need help with, I'm sure we could lend a hand.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Layout*

Yes, the code is ok. The layout could do with a redesign. Anyone queries about the layout feel free to post back. I'd be more than happ to help :smile:


----------

